# I have been to a Cockapoo Birthday party!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Today one of Daisy's Cockapoo buddys was one year old and her other friend, Max will be one next week. We all went to Cutteslowe Park in Oxford for a doggy picnic.  It was a lovely afternoon and we all had fun. 

Daisy and the birthday girl










The doggy picnic










Yummy!










Annabel and Max










My three monkeys!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwwwwwww! so cute....I thought everyone would have thought I was a loon for throwing a birthday for Lady so just me and hubby did it...What a wonderful day you had.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Great idea to have a doggy picnic! I can't wait for Obi's 1st birthday. All the doggy Christmas things were in PetsatHome today. The kids and I had a great time deciding what we're going to buy for him.

What beautiful children you have Sarah.


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Today one of Daisy's Cockapoo buddys was one year old and her other friend, Max will be one next week. We all went to Cutteslowe Park in Oxford for a doggy picnic.  It was a lovely afternoon and we all had fun.
> 
> Daisy and the birthday girl
> 
> ...


That's lovely! And I love the picture of your 'monkeys'!
X


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What a lovely idea. I might have to think of doing that for Millie, except her birthday is Jan 14, so it will be bleak mid winter


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

:O :O Millies birthday is the same day as mine Julie!!
I got very excited seeing that  HAHA


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So cute!!  What a great idea - Vincent will definately be getting a birthday party, it's in July so it'll be (hopefully) a sunny day :3


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great idea to have a cockapoo birthday party in the park .. my kids wanted a cockapoo wedding :S :S


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Great idea to have a cockapoo birthday party in the park .. my kids wanted a cockapoo wedding :S :S


When were getting married we just had Monty at the time and the photographer asked if he was coming!!!

But he would have jumped all over me etc.

Mind you wish I did have a photo now of him with us. Could have put a little dickie bow on him too- cute


----------

